# Mystery bomb....



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Got a package and was surprised to see that it's a "Mystery Bomb" from CI. Who's gonna fess up to this??? I've never once smoked a Padilla so it seems appropriate. Thank you.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

What a nice surprise!
My guess is Ranger, but it's only a guess. He's been putting off a Padilla vibe lately.

That a pattern underneath matches my wife's favorite beach towel perfectly. The one I'm NOT allowed to take on fishing trips.


----------



## AZ330FZL (Jan 26, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> Got a package and was surprised to see that it's a "Mystery Bomb" from CI. Who's gonna fess up to this??? I've never once smoked a Padilla so it seems appropriate. Thank you.


Enjoy! Great Ananabomb....I have enjoyed the '48's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nah.. That has a @Yukoner smell to it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

No mailbox is safe


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

LoL, Mad bomber on a run!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Nah.. That has a @Yukoner smell to it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I agree. Jon just got a CI bomb today with a very similar note.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

There is always the possibility of a copy cat bomber but, I still have my suspicions.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

The YUKER'S on a serious roll! Nice hit Brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Nope...Twant-Me........ But that note looks oddly familiar. You get in that mans sights....you get shot!!!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you @Yukoner !!!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

It is Easter afterall


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Another one from the chilly north ! Nicely done @Yukoner


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

WABOOM said:


> Got a package and was surprised to see that it's a "Mystery Bomb" from CI. Who's gonna fess up to this??? I've never once smoked a Padilla so it seems appropriate. Thank you.


I love those '68 series Black Bears! I have a couple toros aging!!

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit @Yukoner!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

